# Creating an email link in Excel



## GreggR (Aug 16, 2007)

This seems like it should be simple, but I don't have an answer. I want to create a link in an Excel spreadsheet that will go to and open a specific Outlook email message. I'm trying to track emails that have scanned documents attached and i want to be able to open them from the spreadsheet. How do I create that link in Excel? Thanks!


----------



## GreggR (Aug 16, 2007)

Test! Junior member???? Humph!


----------



## Zaurus (Aug 1, 2007)

Not really sure what you mean! Excel can't directly go into Outlook and open an email. You need to open the email and save it to another folder first. You can then hyperlink from Excel to where you saved the file. To do that, Right click on the Excel cell you want to contain the hyperlink, choose Hyperlink from the drop down menu and use the "Look in" box to navigate to the folder you saved it in, click on the document you want, then click "Ok". The text in the Excel cell will now be underlined and clicking on it will open the file. This may not be what you're trying to achieve, but from what you posted it's difficult to know. Are you simply trying to list emails that have scanned documents attached and using Excel to keep an index of them for easy navigation back to them?


----------



## GreggR (Aug 16, 2007)

Still working out some bugs in my system for doing that, but your response was a lot of help.

:up:


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

GreggR, you can use Excel VBA to manipulate Outlook, you should therefore (theoretically) be able to open an email.
You can certainly send one using VBA.


----------

